# Solo travel--Odd Question for Tuggers



## Toppermom (Jan 15, 2013)

I know that most of us enjoy TS and our Marriotts in particular because we are usually traveling with our families and making wonderful travel memories.  Has anyone travelled solo and if so, are there any destinations that are particularly "solo" friendly?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2013)

So what would make one destination more 'solo friendly' than another? Compared to cruises or other organized tours that are sold as 'double occupancy', timeshares don't charge extra if you don't have 2-or more- people per reservation. In fact, a solo traveler might be able to get by in a studio instead of a larger unit, thereby stretching out their vacation time or points.


----------



## Toppermom (Jan 15, 2013)

Absolutely correct--guess I was thinking that perhaps some destinations may have more activities planned that one could possibly enjoy as a solo traveler rather than mostly family or group activities.  Your point about the studio is well taken--could perhaps double (or more) the available time.  Thanks...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 15, 2013)

I travel to my timeshares mostly alone. I go to many of the resort activities and enjoy the pools - I chat up many other guests - I sign up for tours for sightseeing - I go out to eat - I have a drink - alone. But I do have a good time; I meet a variety of new friends; I try new things; I learn more about the world I live in. AND if I stayed home - where I live alone - I would not have new things to talk about, new foods, new friends, new experiences, etc.

And whether I travel alone or with others, I did and experience new things in a different place. And overall, I almost always had a good time and feel the trip was well worth it.


----------



## mkahanek (Jan 16, 2013)

*not exactly solo*

But in 2011 due to flights already purchased and my attempts to uptrade, I ended up spending one night at MKO alone until the rest of my party arrived the next day.  One night at Ko Olina san wife and family.   

I did nothing and it was everything I expected it to be. haha
A pool side chair, a lava flow and a book.  Could not be beat.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2013)

There is a Ladies Vacation group that is an off-shoot of TUG that you might be interested in.  Hopefully, they will see this thread.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 16, 2013)

Toppermom said:


> I know that most of us enjoy TS and our Marriotts in particular because we are usually traveling with our families and making wonderful travel memories.  Has anyone travelled solo and if so, are there any destinations that are particularly "solo" friendly?



Not a resort, but going to Boston and the Custom House is easily done solo if the intent is to see and experience Boston.  Great city to walk and explore. 

I would also think the ski properties are solo friendly.  Ski in and out.  Breckenridge, Vail, Park City, and Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Toppermom (Jan 16, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all for your thoughts.  Will see how it goes somewhere down the line.  

Denise, do you know where I can find the ladies vacation group if they do NOT happen across this thread?  Sounds like something I may want to check out also.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## linsj (Jan 16, 2013)

I've traveled all over the world by myself and don't think of places as solo friendly or unfriendly. Most of the time, my friends don't have the time or money to join me, even with free lodging; and I'm not going to give up vacations if I have to go alone. When available, I book studios instead of larger units, so I get more nights with my Hilton points.

Actually, traveling solo is the ultimate self-indulgence. You're not on anyone else's schedule, you don't have to coordinate with anyone else, you can do what you want to do when you want to do it. I take books with me to read when dining out, sightsee, do nothing, etc.


----------



## jbiza (Jan 16, 2013)

linsj said:


> I've traveled all over the world by myself and don't think of places as solo friendly or unfriendly. Most of the time, my friends don't have the time or money to join me, even with free lodging; and I'm not going to give up vacations if I have to go alone. When available, I book studios instead of larger units, so I get more nights with my Hilton points.
> 
> Actually, traveling solo is the ultimate self-indulgence. You're not on anyone else's schedule, you don't have to coordinate with anyone else, you can do what you want to do when you want to do it. I take books with me to read when dining out, sightsee, do nothing, etc.



+1.  I agree.

It's also a good reason to go to various destinations to explore solo so then you have your own personal experience/review as an incentive perhaps to go back to that place with someone else...


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 16, 2013)

Lockoff timeshares are great for singles as you can split into two parts and get a two week holiday for the price of one.  When solo I prefer locations like Custom House, Beach Place, as there's a lot to do and explore within walking distance.  Unfortunately, most timeshares are isolated.

You might find this link important...not in a timeshare way, but travel.  The forums are great and mostly solo.  http://slowtalk.com/groupee/

My daughter has gone solo on a few Rick Steve's tours...and there's a single supplement...but the people mix easily and the tours are great (if you're physically active).

http://tours.ricksteves.com/tours/

Brian


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 16, 2013)

If one is interested in tours, the best we have been on bar none has been with Overseas Adventure Travel. www.oattravel.com If one is willing to share with another same-gender traveler, there's no single supplement. Even if they are unable to provide the roomie. Excellent tours for active adults. We've done Thailand- 15 different travel modes including long tail boats, backs of pickups, elephants, rafts, train at the River Kwai. And Morocco, including tent camping on the Sahara and staying where the cast/crew stayed for filming Lawrence of Arabia. Dining in the homes of local people. Fascinating.

These ain't no 'big bus' tour.

Jim


----------



## JudyS (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to do a lot of solo traveling when my health was better. I never had kids and my job gave me a lot of time off, so I just had more time to travel than my husband, other family, and friends.

I found that Disney World was one of the best places for solo travel. Lots to do, and plenty of friendly people to chat with when in line. 

I stayed some in youth hostels when I was younger. These no longer have an age limit and are a good place to meet fellow travelers (but are a lot less comfortable than timeshares!) 

Passepartout, one thing that can make a location "solo unfriendly" is crime. I have traveled to several European cities and to Beijing by myself. I felt safe in central & western Europe and Beijing, but not so much in some major US cities or southern Italy (I felt safe in Venice). I didn't feel all that safe in some Caribbean areas even with my husband with me.

I would also be interested in the "Ladies Vacation Group. Maybe someone here who is a member can tell the moderator(s) of that group about this thread?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 17, 2013)

JudyS said:


> Passepartout, one thing that can make a location "solo unfriendly" is crime. I have traveled to several European cities and to Beijing by myself. I felt safe in central & western Europe and Beijing, but not so much in some major US cities or southern Italy (I felt safe in Venice). I didn't feel all that safe in some Caribbean areas even with my husband with me.



Point well taken. There are places I won't go alone- or with someone either for that reason. The Middle East for one. I exercise caution in all big cities and have my 'Spidey- sense' on full alert around crowds.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 17, 2013)

I have traveled solo when I was married (I had way more vacation time than my ex) and since I got divorced. 

I have travelled to some timeshares solo, which is fine if you have specific things to do.  For instance I went to Vegas and SW UT in the fall, to gamble a little and to do some of the national parks (Zion, Bryce Canyon and Grand Canyon).  Since these activities taking pictures and gambling are somewhat solo events anyway it was fine. 

I have also travel to NYC Solo a number of times. 

But some vacation, like beach and scuba diving, are vacations where having some people to socialize with are nice.  Which is why I love Tradewinds Cruise Club.  There is a boat full of people, most of whom are friendly and social and hang out all day.  I have taken 3 solo trips on Tradewinds and it works great for me.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 17, 2013)

Lots of good ideas on this thread!

I find some activities work better for solo traveling than others. Concerts and the theater are fine solo, as you aren't allowed to talk during the performances anyway, and sometimes there are "lone" seats by themselves at the last minute that are discounted. Museums and zoos are often fine as a solo traveler. Restaurants can be awkward when traveling alone -- I have had restaurants insist on putting me at the worst table even if the whole place was empty. (It was like they were ashamed to have a woman dining alone at their restaurant.) Also, if service is slow, it can be boring sitting there alone.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 17, 2013)

JudyS said:


> Restaurants can be awkward when traveling alone -- I have had restaurants insist on putting me at the worst table even if the whole place was empty.* (It was like they were ashamed to have a woman dining alone at their restaurant.)* Also, if service is slow, it can be boring sitting there alone.



In some locale's a single woman in a restaurant can denote a 'working girl.'

While it wasn't travel for pleasure, I worked as a solo trucker for many years and as such dined alone- not just in truck stops. I found it helpful to have some reading material to ward off either unwelcome glances, guests, or just plain boredom.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 17, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> In some locale's a single woman in a restaurant can denote a 'working girl.'


I know, but I was way too dowdy to be mistaken for a prostitute. And one of the places it happened was at Disney World -- they said their policy was that the good tables were reserved for larger parties, even though the restaurant was practically empty. Those good tables sat unused the whole time I was there!



Passepartout said:


> While it wasn't travel for pleasure, I worked as a solo trucker for many years and as such dined alone- not just in truck stops. I found it helpful to have some reading material to ward off either unwelcome glances, guests, or just plain boredom.


This is a good suggestion. I sometimes read when alone at restaurants, too. Whether I still felt awkward depended on the atmosphere of the restaurant.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 17, 2013)

JudyS said:


> .... one of the places it happened was at Disney World -- they said their policy was that the good tables were reserved for larger parties, even though the restaurant was practically empty. Those good tables sat unused the whole time I was there!



I know what you mean. I've spent time at '2 top' tables next to the waitress station or the door to the bathroom or kitchen, while better tables at the front of the restaurant remained unused. I learned to ask for a better one if the hostess tried to seat me at one of those. If they try to tell me 'that's just the way it is,' I'll leave or let my tip reflect my displeasure. 

Strangely, some solo diners prefer to be 'incognito.' Hard for every establishment to honor every patron's wishes without knowing what they are.

Sorry for hijacking this into a solo dining thread.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 17, 2013)

*I know, but I was way too dowdy to be mistaken for a prostitute.*

Prostitutes can be dowdy. I remember the story of the painfully plain college girl who went out for the night to try and earn money for tuition.  When she came home, her roommate asked, "How did you do". "I made 300 dollars and fifty cents."  "What's the fifty cents?" asked the roomate. "Everybody gave me fifty cents."  Barump bump. :hysterical:


----------



## Dori (Jan 17, 2013)

:hysterical::hysterical:

Dori


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 17, 2013)

This reminds me of a single lady who my wife and I met at a hotel in Salzburg.
We dined at nearby tables in the hotel and struck up a conversation.
She explained that she was travelling alone becuz her husband had just died.

We expressed condolences. "Oh, I was waiting for him to go," she said.
"The only problem is that now I have to carry the luggage, myself."
.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 18, 2013)

I used to travel alone (driving) when I was in my mid-late 20's for a territory manager job. Dining alone was probably the most awkward for me during this time, especially since it was rare to see another businesswoman on the road at that time.  This is when I learned to take reading materials and to ignore the stares I would always get.   I think folks are more accustomed to it now and it's not that unusual.

Re. locales for solo travelers, I always thought a solo trip to any HI island or even the more resorty areas of MX would be fine.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 28, 2013)

Did you ever get hold of the LOV group? They seem like they are having lots of fun. * Its thier attitude*. 

 It would be hard to find people to travel with.  Im going on a girls trip to the Telluride Blues and Brew festival and we are keeping the group small; all of us girls are pretty easy going and very low maintenance.

The same can go for couples.  I only own 2 bedroom condos and I will invite other  couples with us.  Right up front before anything is planned I tell them that we will pay for the condo and the car but they might want to get thier own car in case they want to do something different than us. We are pretty easy going but like to see things in the a.m. and then relax, not much for running all day long.  Sure enough some will want to use our car,  Jeff wont do it and I think it irritates them.  He says he will take them and pick them up or even take them to a rental car agency.  With our family its easier...Mom or Dad says no its no.  If you find others that travel the same way you do its pretty great....


----------



## Pat H (Jan 28, 2013)

I am one of the moderators for LOV and am seeing this thread for the first time today. Most of the posts were made while we (22 women and 1 man) were on a Celebrity cruise in the Caribbean. In fact, all 3 LOV moderators were on the cruise. I know I had a great time and I think the rest did also.

Toppermom did email me and she is now a member of LOV. JudyS, send me an email with your full name and email address and I will send you an invite to join the group.

Some of us are planning a trip to the Grand Mayan, Nuevo Vallarta for March 2014. We have 3 units booked already.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 4, 2013)

I travel a lot for work and also do a fair bit of solo holiday in hotels and TS.  

For solo dining, what I do sometimes at more casual places or sushi bars is to dine at the bar since it tend to be faster.  Sometimes you strike up conversation with other diners or the bartender if you prefer conversation but have my smartphone or some reading if I prefer to be alone.

I have invited friends to join me at times but some do not have the time with family / less flexible work schedule and money to take advantage of trips.  I have found often I love the freedom to do what I want when I want.

I recently took my sister on my trip to London Allen House over New Years and Paris in hotel on points.  I love my sister but tbh it was a tad hard going at times with her desire to shop, being vegetarian and wanting to spend a lot of time catching up on some TVs/movies.  I travel a lot more than she does so tried to favour her desire since she does not often get to Europe....  Much less of the fine dining and theatre/museum that I prefer.  Also we had a bit of ongoing tassel about keeping the windows open or closed..  She keep opening them then came down with a cold in Paris and almost gave it to me.

There are a lot of freedom when you travel by yourself if you like your own company


----------

